# Internal Filters



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Which internal filters are better? Fluval U Series, Or Tetra Whisper one?


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hands down the Fluval U series... don't Whisper ones come with those horrid filter cartridges?

The Fluval Plus series is decent too... I have 3 and love them all. Fluval phased them out for the U but some stores like Mr. Pets still carry the last ones.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval u series! They are really efficient.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I make my own out of 2ltre bottles media and powerheads, PM me if you are interested, large capacity and on the cheap...


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I find that the ffluval U has too much bypass. I only use it on my hospital tank because it's convenient and nothing hangs out of the tank


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

So, I'm guessing I should get a fluval?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have both the Plus and the new one! Several of them in each tank! ABsolutely luv em, and it's quiet!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks! I am defs going with the Fluval!


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a Whisper, included with the tank, and I don't mind it. It's quiet, does it's job... however, there is a little alcove down at the intake and my little betta likes to sleep up there. I worry a lot about him doing that  Silly fish. Check out if there are any little places for fish to get stuck in the fluval


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone, I think I'm going wwith the fluval!


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

good choice, the fluval is an awesome choice, i have 2 fluval 3 plus myself for the internal filter =D


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm defs getting the fluval


----------

